# AS Radiostar Generation Car Alarm trouble



## eville (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: I have this remote starer and it was working fine till this morning , now it doesn't respond at all and the led is lite dimly can some one help me reset it , no valet mode or contact with remotes ,please help

add too ,
I checked all the wiring and grounds all is good , fuses too . the led is lit steady but not brite it does get brighter if the valet button is pushed. if i remove the ground the doors lock , this is driving me crazy :4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

eville said:


> Re: I have this remote starer and it was working fine till this morning , now it doesn't respond at all and the led is lite dimly can some one help me reset it , no valet mode or contact with remotes ,please help
> 
> add too ,
> I checked all the wiring and grounds all is good , fuses too . the led is lit steady but not brite it does get brighter if the valet button is pushed. if i remove the ground the doors lock , this is driving me crazy :4-dontkno



Place the key in the ignition turn on, then hit the button(Valet) turn off ignition. Led off now?
:normal:


----------



## eville (Dec 6, 2009)

No I've tried everything that I remember from the book , I' guessing it's no good . I was hoping someone knew how to reset it but think I'm beat


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

eville said:


> No I've tried everything that I remember from the book , I' guessing it's no good . I was hoping someone knew how to reset it but think I'm beat


 What does the book say to do?


----------



## eville (Dec 6, 2009)

batt pulls on remotes and the the unlock button , but nothing is taking it out of valet mode


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

eville said:


> batt pulls on remotes and the the unlock button


 huh?


----------

